

Show HN: Symfony2 : Store your custom forms as Doctrine entities - cobalt2760
https://github.com/Balloon/FormBuilderBundle

======
jentulman
Serendipity incarnate. I'm just moving something to symfony2 and this is
something I'd been considering adding to my project, you may have just saved
me weeks of my life.

~~~
pavel_lishin
We're considering moving to Symfony2 from 1.4 at work; care to share anything
you've learned that might be important?

~~~
matttah
Symfony2 has a big learning curve at first coming from 1.4 You'll see that
everything is a ton less "automatic" which requires for somethings like a
simple extra field on a form a ton of extra work. However after you get use to
it, you'll love it. It took us a while to get use to it, but once you
understand its approach it is very powerful and quick.

------
aniobi
useful!

